# passing the crane test to crane in Chicago



## Wilson2128 (May 13, 2019)

Hello everyone,
i have a crane operator that works for me and he as taken the test twice at continental testing and failed both times. i called them but they weren't any help. now i am reaching out on this forum to find out if there is a class or a book that he needs to take this test for him the crane in downtown Chicago

thank you


----------



## amandaachelpohl (May 6, 2019)

Maybe try contacting another place that does the training? They may have a study guide they could sell you.


----------

